# What am I missing!?



## ZE52414 (Aug 2, 2018)

Since when did these things start bringing this kind of money? The auction isn’t even over yet!!


----------



## stoney (Aug 2, 2018)

I think it is like many other things. When the top ranking of whatever your collecting goes to a price many either can't afford or will not pay, the lesser in the rank rise. Close is good enough in some cases.


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 2, 2018)

stoney said:


> I think it is like many other things. When the top ranking of whatever your collecting goes to a price many either can't afford or will not pay, the lesser in the rank rise. Close is good enough in some cases.





I thought these things were bringing like 50$ I guess the price went up!? It’s not even in good shape. Kinda blows my mind. These pop up all the time around me for cheap. I’m gonna have to start buying them i guess.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 2, 2018)

I sold one of these a few years ago that was dead mint for $200 shipped and thought I did well. V/r Shawn


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 2, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I sold one of these a few years ago that was dead mint for $200 shipped and thought I did well. V/r Shawn





I guess me not knowing the difference it could be a j33 fork lmao.


----------



## videoranger (Aug 3, 2018)

Mint in the box the Wally krates will be rusty.


----------



## parkrndl (Aug 3, 2018)

I sold one just like that locally last week for $150.  Same color.  Still have the black and green ones for now.

It's funny because when they first came out, I went to Wally World and bought the green one for, I think, $79.  Then in a few weeks when they went on clearance I bought the black and blue ones for something like $35.

--rick


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 3, 2018)

This is non sense.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 3, 2018)

Another fine example of how well educated some people are here in the US.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 3, 2018)

This started happening a few years back with the occ chopper Schwinn stingrays. I was working for an eBay store bike shop and we sold one for 899.99! We only got 5-600 for the next couple.


----------



## krateman (Aug 10, 2018)

It's a TOTAL frankenbike. Buy it, part it out.


----------



## krateman (Aug 10, 2018)

Ahh, the prices have gotten crazy, stupid for some of these bikes. Just recently, some idiot was trying or was successful in selling a '69 Krate for like $3000.+ I wanted to write him/her a strongly worded message. I decided to let any sucker buy it, if they were that stupid.


----------

